# Stabilized wood finish



## Shane.M (Jul 2, 2017)

In need of some help. I have stabilized a large piece of maple. 9" by 3" i have turned it and still need to do alot of sanding but my question is what to finish it with for a super high gloss finish? Im using mercury ca for all my small turnings but this is way to big to use that. I have attached some pictures. Thank you in advance

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sleevecc (Jul 2, 2017)

Sand to as high a grit as you can,,, I use clear coat from NAPA. works great for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sleevecc (Jul 2, 2017)

please tell me you stabilized that after turning it?


----------



## Shane.M (Jul 2, 2017)

No before


----------



## sleevecc (Jul 2, 2017)

Shane.M said:


> No before


for the sake of saving resin that ends up as shavings ,, rough turn and fill the chamber and bowl with rocks or something to get the levels up,, it saves on resin , unless having a coring system where you can make more than one bowl from it,, thats some BEAUTIFUL WOOD!!!


----------



## Shane.M (Jul 2, 2017)

Wasnt sure what the design was gonna be when i started. So i just stabilized the slab. And thank you. It has to be finished but came out great.


----------



## sleevecc (Jul 2, 2017)

very nice piece Im just thinking if the amount of resin at 100$ a gallon and how much ended up on the floor,, awesome either way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 3, 2017)

You can use CA for large turnings, but I wouldn't. Lacquer seems to be the most glossy finish.

Nice work on the burl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2017)

CA is a pain on something of that size, about impossible to get an even coat on it through standard methods of application. Posted this one awhile back, haven't tried it, don't know how well it works, but with air brush guns selling for $8 at Harbor Freight, it might be worth picking one up and giving it a whirl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Shane.M (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you @rocky1 and @DKMD


----------

